# Purple-throated Carib (Martinique)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's another one from Martinique last week. This hummingbird has some insane iridescence on the throat. But it has to look directly at you to see it.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2017)

Awesome. Excellent pictures. I especially like the first one.

Well done, Glenn.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 1, 2017)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's another one from Martinique last week. This hummingbird has some insane iridescence on the throat. But it has to look directly at you to see it.


These are spectacular!!! Looked at your gallery...they are all amazing. What fantastic work.
Cheers,
Eric


----------

